

Poll - product ideas - vote and submit - tucson

I have some products that I need and would like done either by me or someone else.<p>Since many of us have needs and limited time, why not list our needs and business ideas, and vote.
This can be used both ways: to say 'I need this', or to ask 'How many people need this?'.<p>One vote should mean: I need this.<p>I'll start with a couple of things I have been looking for since a while.
======
tucson
Product: CRUD web application "in a box"

Input: a SQL database structure (.sql file)

Output: a complete web app with CRUD interface, admin interface, and user
authentication

(something like this -> <http://phreeze.com/cargo/customers> with user
authentication)

Use cases: any team of people who need to work on a common database. (I am
looking for this since years)

------
tucson
Product: lead generation market place "in a box" (or SAAS)

Input: domain name, and some texts

Output: a complete web app "ala redbeacon" for any niche

Use cases: RedBeacon for any niche, any language or location.

